# Help me with a basic understanding of the leading functions



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Im new to this forum and ive known about Socionics for about 4 and a half years by now.
i was classified as ESFP by a well read person years ago and i usually score as SEE or SLE on the extended socionics test.

however im still in doubt of what my type is, and i would appreciate if someone could help me out with a basic understanding on how to figure out what your strongest functions are
i heard that the first function is so natural that it would be easier to classify by the second


----------



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

This forum was a dissapointment, i take my question to more knowledgable socionics forums


----------

